# Landing big fish from a pier?



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I've fished the surf for a few years now, landed some big reds, jacks, and some medium sized sharks. I was thinking about hitting a pier to escape some of the seaweed. 

So if I hook into something big, how do I land it? Do I really make everyone reel in their poles while I slowly walk the fish back to the beach? How do I keep the fish out of the pilings? 

Some educate me please. Thanks.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Get a long net.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

You will need a net with a long rope they make some for pier fishing. And yes there will be some unhappy people reeling in there poles but most are nice about it. Good luck

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Large Fish From A Pier*

You can also use what is known as a 'pier gaff', which is essentially a large weighted treble hook on a long line. It is used for large legal fish.

I personally use a pier net, as posted above, so I can release the fish unharmed. JMHO C2


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

pier net for non toothy creatures. 

lasso for sharks. loop rope around the line. let it fall through and around the body. tighten at the tail and pull up.


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

I fished a lot on SLP back in the day. We stayed away from things with long handles because they broke off on large fish and normally your line broke too.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Giant dip nets, lassos, and pier gaffs......Awesome, thanks.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I have a pier gaff I haven't used in 15 years that you can have for free.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

A lasso is probably the easiest to use and transport. If I remember correctly, you want to use a 3/8 dia soft nylon chord. Be sure the top swivel on you leaders are large so your tightened lasso will not slip past it, and be sure you are using large circle hooks.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I've slung bullreds over the rail at the 91st pier before. Harrington 552 (cut down) and 200lb braid works well for this. For larger fish a rope, pier net, or custom gaff works also.


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

the neatest thing Ive seen for landing reds, jacks and small sharks was a piece of stainless shaped into a teardrop, you could slide it on your line and catch your leader below the crimp and pull the fish up by the leader. Ive only seen it once and its been awhile since we no longer have many piers left. It was either on SLP or Rockys pier maybe someone knows what Im talking about and would have a better description. It was very effective because you didnt have to deal with the waves with a net.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

rayfish is talking about a leader grabber, it grabs the big swivel and you can bring the fish up that way..just like others said use drop net from academy or long rope and tie a lasso at the end.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look up drop nets or pier nets, 2 heavy rings w a bottom


saw one at academy labeled as a crab net


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> I've slung bullreds over the rail at the 91st pier before. Harrington 552 (cut down) and 200lb braid works well for this.


I wouldn't recommend this method for any fish you plan to release.


----------

